
Ask HN: Know of any place to buy UI templates for SaaS websites? - akudha
I can do the backend&#x2F;databases etc, but I can&#x27;t make a website look nice for the life of me.<p>I&#x27;ve been looking through the usual places like themeforest etc. Something or the other is missing - for example, most have landing pages only.<p>Know of any HTML templates (bootstrap, plain html&#x2F;CSS, foundation...whatever) that I can buy and customize? Landing page, features page, testimonials page, pricing page, forms, about page and maybe an admin page? Nothing fancy, no flashy graphics - just well written HTML&#x2F;CSS, nice typography, clear navigation that can be easily customized (if it is just black and white, even better!)
======
dtien
themeforest actually has themes that have all those elements you say are
missing, I think you might just not be searching or filtering properly.

------
slap_shot
wrapbootstrap.com - look at the "Admin Templates" for a good starting point.

